# trip to local zoo



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

caiman alligator


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Is that tape around that caimans mouth??


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

tortoise


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Is that tape around that caimans mouth??


 yup... i'll post it's old picture later


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

we call them....lawin


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

haha. the kid sitting on the tortoise is priceless.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

ostrich


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Is that an african spur theigh tortoise? they have some of those for sale at my lfs... i want one


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

local gecko


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

fat pigs


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

aliens


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

tikbalang said:


> local gecko


 thats a nice tokay gecko


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

father & son


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

old caiman alligator picture last year 2002


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Is that an african spur theigh tortoise? they have some of those for sale at my lfs... i want one


 not sure what variety is that


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm definately not a tortoise expert. But maybe its a Sulcata tortoise?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

burna said:


> I'm definately not a tortoise expert. But maybe its a Sulcata tortoise?


 I'm not either, but I'm pretty sure that that's a sulcata.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i must say those are some sweet pics


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> burna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definately not a tortoise expert. But maybe its a Sulcata tortoise?
> ...


 Sulcata and African spur theigh are the same thing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tikbalang said:


> local gecko










i wish gekko gecko are local to me


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

thanx guys for the nice comments.


----------

